# Nite hunting lights



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

Are these lights mounted on your firearm as shown legal to use at nite for coyote hunting in Michigan
http://predatorhunteroutdoors.com/


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Absolutely


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ohhh... crap. I want that.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I just picked up a primos 350 uses a 6 volt battery. A little heavier than I was hoping for. Will see how it works. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

I just got one of those, (sniper light) works great.


----------



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a whole set of the Night Sniper hunting lights ever since last season. They really opened up the nite hunting experience.
I went out at night for the first time last January just as the winter blase was about to set in. Within the first 3 minutes we had a coyote down 9 yards in front of us. Next evening 2 more coyotes called to within 20 yards, one shot. No more winter blase. I spent the rest of the winter looking forward to my next night hunt.
Someone keeps telling me over and over that I can't use these lights mounted to my gun at night I just thought I would ask the question on here and get the general opinion on the subject. Same with the Foxpro caller people telling me I can't use it for predator hunting.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks a lot like my xlr250.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

How do you like the XLR 250? I just order one. 


Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## seespyder (Jan 12, 2012)

I got mine from northern lights from troy Mi. 3 lights 3 brackets 2 hand switches. 2 were red beams 1 green all for 169.79 included shipping. They look like every body else is lights but alot cheaper. Reach out 100 yds plus easily.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

How do the northern lights compare with the xlr250?​


----------



## seespyder (Jan 12, 2012)

I never tried a xlr 250 but Northern lights rifle light will get 200 yrds across afield. But in the woods the close limbs like to reflect.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks for the reply! 200 yards answers my question. They are priced very affordable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

200 yds easy with my XLR250

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

How would one find these northern lights "lights" i cant seem to find a websight. Thanks


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Northernlights-leds.com

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I like my night eyes light a lot as well. Heck of a light.


----------

